# hotslots132



## thesubwaypusher (Feb 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has had problems with Hotslots132 slot car shop. I bought five 1/24 cars from them and a case. The case, it turned out, was for 1/32 cars. I think they should have pointed that out, but nevermind that. So I packed the box up and called to get an RMA number. The guy tells me that I have to call a certain person to get it. I called back at different times and the last time was told to e-mail them and request the RMA number. I e-mailed them five times over the course of a week and my mailings were ignored. I do not have a spam folder. So I mailed the package out costing me ten dollars to ship this little red (grossly overpriced at $42) box that says "toys"on it back to them. That was weeks ago, and I call them back to place an order for more cars because I am starting a club over here and work in a train depot of 500 guys so expect to be gradually ordering more cars every week. This nasty guy who said he was the owner copped this attitude when I asked him to make sure the cars had the 12V sticker on the bottom so they work at commercial tracks. He says, "Well, I don't have time to do that. I mean, I'll look at the first one or two, but that's it." Then I asked him about the returned box and he tells me that because I removed the plastic covering from it (which BTW, was this as handi-wrap) I could not return it and because I didn't have the RMA number, they were sending it back to me. AND, THAT I NEVER E-MAILED THEM. AND THAT IF I OR ANYONE ELSE DARES TO SEND SOMETHING BACK WITHOUT AN RMA, IT WILL BE REFUSED. I couldn't believe it. I still haven't received any credit for the box, and like an idiot, I even bought the new Carrera case from them because I thought I would be getting the credit back in the meantime. This whole experience with this place has been horrible. I was curious to know if I was the only one. Also, could someone please steer me in the direction of a good place to buy cars in the future? 

Thanks, Chris


----------

